# Just stopping by to say "hello" to old friends.



## lectricblueyes (Nov 4, 2009)

Just wanted to check in on you all and say "hello". I'm happy to see these forums are still very active. I miss all my buddies in here. I've been real busy. Started my own business, raising a dog (7 months old now!) and took a trip through North Africa/Europe for 3 weeks. The list goes on. Ahh... I miss the days when life was easy... I had pets that only needed my attention every 2 days... I was a standard issue drone for a corporation who assigned me a number (only worked 8 hours a day!). Oh well, things change.

I especially miss the good laughs I had with Habiscus and katnapper. Or the little drama-fights with Rick. Ahhhh... those were the days  

Miss you all! I hope to come back one day (when my dog isn't a puppy maybe!?)

David


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 4, 2009)

We miss you too!  I hope the business is going well for you, and your puppy is potty trained and doing well. I've still got mantids coming out my ears. If you ever get back into the hobby... you know where you can get some close, complete with cages and accessories! :lol: 

PS.... I'm envious of your trip! Sounds like a great time, and much needed adventure and R&amp;R.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2009)

I couldn't imagine being so busy where I didn't have a few mins a day to relax and surf the web. Even during the busiest time in my life in the military I still could get online to sit back and browse some forums. Ya know you don't have to have any mantids to hang out here. I have went through many mantis free time periods but still came here. A lot of members seem to leave while they don't have mantids.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 4, 2009)

Good to hear you're doing well. Enjoy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Lectric! Missed your posts! I hope things are going good for you, hard time to start a business in this economy! What kind is it? Whats the puppies name? Seems like you've been gone forever!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 4, 2009)

Good to hear you're doing O.K., Dave! Like Rick says, you don't have to be keeping mantids to say hi to friends now and then.

BTW That background of the Eiffel Tower in yr avatar made me homesick for Chicago! I think that they used to have that fake background down there on S. Wabash somewhere, Tower Records? I got one there just like it. One in front of the "Parthenon", too!  Don't be a stranger!


----------



## ismart (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad your doing well dave! Good luck with the new bussiness! Keep intouch.


----------

